# Truck or Van?



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

Wondering what you guys think is better? Purchase or lease?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Yellow Badger said:


> Wondering what you guys think is better? Purchase or lease?


It depends on if you do service or new construction. As far as purchase or lease I say purchase.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If you're the dealership...Lease.

If you're the plumber...Purchase.


----------



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> It depends on if you do service or new construction. As far as purchase or lease I say purchase.


I mainly do service


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Someone told me that business owners should lease any company vehicles to their company. In other words have (2) companies. One purchases the vehicle and leases it to the other company (plumbing).
I think it was for the tax benefits. But I'd have to run it by an accountant. I think writing off the expense of leasing was more than taking the allowable deduction for depreciation.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I would never recommend leasing, and if you do mostly service you'll want some kind of van.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yellow Badger said:


> I mainly do service


For service, I'd definately recomend a van or at least a truck with a covered bed. 

Like everybody else said, purchase.







Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

For service a van for sure. A box van if possible.:whistling2:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with most , buy it, rent it, borrow it but if you are doing service it's got to be a Van... I like the extended GM with the diesel motor... very nice ..:thumbsup:


Lifer...


----------



## Conte Plumbing (Dec 20, 2010)

I buy all my trucks and keep up the maintenance to make them last.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I see no way that a service van would be able to be returned in acceptable condition at the end of a lease period.

Buy it, maintain it, get the best security measures you can and insure everything on it.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

JK949 said:


> I see no way that a service van would be able to be returned in acceptable condition at the end of a lease period.
> 
> Buy it, maintain it, get the best security measures you can and insure everything on it.


 Drove a truck for 4 years, good but when ever it rained it was for certain you had a cleaned ladder, torture to carry a soggy ladder into a house, more so in winter had to chissle ice off before taking it in then you still had chunks of ice you might have missed drip off. Van is better off, the large covered trucks w/utility beds are good keep small parts sorted well, just not alot of room for ladders and such inside. last 3 years at the company I worked at before being laidoff I ran a truck with a trailer (had to carry both HVAC/R and Plumbing materials) Almost got to the point I was wondering about getting a CDL! The boss leased 4 trucks, but most vehicles where purchased, the driver of the truck/van had to maintain it and was reimbursed for all materials used to do so, plus if you did the oil change yourself he would pay you the labor.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd say van, it sucks if your truck doesn't fit in your garage or work yard to unload your nice tools daily, van- lock it forget it, truck- oh crap I gotta stop at home h.d ahhh crap gotta put my tools in my cab to run in for a anglestop


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Our shop's utility pickup is mostly used for hauling to or from a big job involving earth removal. Sometimes hauling the jetters, or delivering material that won't fit the cube van. 20' lengths of pipe or extension ladders.

Fresh helpers start off driving the pickup until they get placed in a van.

I'd rather pay for a P.O.S. retired uhaul, replace engine or tranny, setup shelves, vinyl wrap the outside than a new pickup.


----------



## Fredsait (Jan 11, 2011)

If its service you do....I suggest something like the pic I've attached.


----------



## Sylvan Tieger (Jan 22, 2011)

*Tieger plumbing*

Buy - heavy Duty Vans 

I have a GMC 3500 (Vandora)and a Dodge Ram 350

 none of the above compares to the Ford E - series Super Duty extended BUT I average 4.5 MPG - 6MPG depending on which Ford I am driving as I have 2 Fords Super Duty

The other vans are ok but cannot handle as much weight


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Well LOOK who's here :whistling2:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would buy. I use a pickup with a 6x12 foot enclosed trailer I pull behind it. The trailer has plenty of room for stock and all my equipment. I recommed using this system.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> Well LOOK who WAS here :whistling2:


Fixed for accuracy...........


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Always purchase.... then it is an asset

Leasing is a liability


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My 24,000 pound f-650 (Cat C7) with 14' KUV CC bed gets 9 mpg. 

I cannot imagine owning something that got less mileage than that.

The GMC extended with 8.1 litre weighing in at 11,000 pounds gets a little better than 10.

I'm glad I don't have to deal with stop and go city traffic....


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I've ran with both a GM econoline van, and the ford E series, dodge ram crew cab pickup and ford ranger both trucks had canopies. Also borrowed a dodge sprinter for a week while a buddy was camping. 

I would recommend the ford van or sprinter, both had the room to store pipe inside as well as my 6' ladder. The only problem with the sprinter is you can't drive into undergrounds. The trucks also had moisture problems in the back from all the rain, in the vans at-least you could turn the heat on and dry everything. 

The sprinter had room to store tools, stock, even had a ridgid 300 on board, made for never having to go to the shop. 

That said buy forget about leasing.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a 2007 Isuzu NPR HD with a 14' Hackney P2000 box. I just paid it off last month !


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

yb. ask your cpa. bought a dodge mini van. 22mph. first customer after i got it said good choice bob. i asked why and said that "you can't fill it with shiit bob" shes right. i do repairs and drain cleaning only. works for me. breid............:rockon:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> yb. ask your cpa. bought a dodge mini van. *22mph*. first customer after i got it said good choice bob. i asked why and said that "you can't fill it with shiit bob" shes right. i do repairs and drain cleaning only. works for me. breid............:rockon:


22 MPH?  I don't care how good it is, too f'en slow for me. I wanna roll.......... :laughing:


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

anyone used a knapheide kuv or a reading enclosed cut away van body? debating on one of them, or just a regular 1 ton van.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ruudplumber said:


> anyone used a knapheide kuv or a reading enclosed cut away van body? debating on one of them, or just a regular 1 ton van.


I have a 1 ton KUV. It works well for me. A box truck would just be too large for roads we travel.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I am very happy with the 1 ton van I got, I wouldn't want to go back to a 3/4 ton. The KUV boddies seem nice, I would probably pick one up if I had the money and the chance. Seems like the best of both worlds.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've worked in a Sprinter, Ford and Chevy Vans, Truck with Camper, F-350 and utility Bed, and now a GMC Forward(NPR). The NPR is by far the best set up I've done so far. Only problem I have with the NPR is that when I have to get it serviced or change the tires, I lose all my tools and materiel cause I got so much stuff in that truck. 

I'm really thinking off getting a box trailer, that way I can unhook it and still get around if I have too, and I can use more than one vichicle to get around in. I think a Truck and Trailer would be the best setup or a Set Van.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Ford E series van. Why new a savy business owner will look for a good USED vehicle with boxes and racks maybe at an auction to get the biggest bang for your buck. or at a mechanical going out of business


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ruudplumber said:


> anyone used a knapheide kuv or a reading enclosed cut away van body? debating on one of them, or just a regular 1 ton van.


I looked at Reading's version of the KUV last year. All aluminum. Doors, latches, etc seemed much better than the knapheide. Options for lighting, power locks, amount others. It is, however more money than the kuv. I know where there is a ford cutaway with a Reading aluminum box on it, if interested. I think its a '10, but I'm not sure.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> 22 MPH?  I don't care how good it is, too f'en slow for me. I wanna roll.......... :laughing:


 
WTF minivan 22mph I wouldn't be caught dead in a minivan on or off duty:no:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I'd say van, it sucks if your truck doesn't fit in your garage or work yard to unload your nice tools daily, van- lock it forget it, truck- oh crap I gotta stop at home h.d ahhh crap gotta put my tools in my cab to run in for a anglestop


 
I am a big fan of trucks. I have went the van route b4. I still like the truck. There are some down sides to any service vehicle you pick. When I had the van. Every night I would take all the good stuff out. I am doing the same thing with the truck.

I like Breids idea of the mini van. Seems like a good fit. Should be easy to get in and out of tight spaces. Not bad on gas mileage.

To me the key is to not over pack whatever you have full of crap that you don't use.


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

trucks for me. mostly for the 4wd in winter. a track lease (used mostly for commercial trucks) is the only lease that makes sense. its a lease in name only and gives great tax benefits.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

I always had to work out of my dodge pick up with boxes and etc. And then a smaller chevy astro. Just bought my first E-250. After a week I can't imagine going back. Viva la Vans! Lol


----------

